# Cheaper Alternatives to Tempered Glass?



## sbcontracting

Hey there.

Just wondering if there is a cheaper alternative to tempered glass. I'm specking out a railing for a loft space and don't want to blow the budget. It's a fairly rough space so I don't think a tempered glass sparkle is necessary. I'm looking for something cheaper than 1500-2k for the glass panels.

Is there an acrylic/plexi glass that would be close to tempered glass, and still look decent? Yes it might be more scratch resistant, but I want to present both options to HO.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Mike Finley

There are films that can be applied to glass that will allow it to pass code. They will vary in how they look. A good glass company can give you some options.


----------



## skyhook

3/16" glass is an alternative. Stonger but breaks into large deadly pieces.
Depending on the size, Lexan would be a good, cheaper alternate.


----------



## Chris G

That seems a little excessive. I pay about $70 for a 48" x 42" tempered glass panel for deck railings. How big is the railing? 200 feet?

Get them at Home Hardware:

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i.../Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I2527180?Ntt=Regal+Ideas


----------



## sbcontracting

I'm still waiting on a quote from a local glass provider - but was given the impression that it would be around $1500. The railing is 32" on the short side and 96" on the long side. I'll definitely check out ham hardwire!


----------



## Morning Wood

Lexan isn't exactly cheap, but would work. Forget about plexiglass. And if you do go with glass I wouldnt use anything but tempered.


----------



## Scribbles

Tempered is all over the place, some shops are 5$ a sqf some are 50$ a sqf, find a good fair glass company and make them your best friend.

As a reference I can get them cut polished and drilled for railings under 100 a piece.


----------



## ccappaul

sbcontracting said:


> I'm still waiting on a quote from a local glass provider - but was given the impression that it would be around $1500. The railing is 32" on the short side and 96" on the long side. I'll definitely check out ham hardwire!


Hmmm...... something must be missing here ..... 

That price sounds like a tempered 3/8 or even 1/2" with edge work, hardware and installation. 

You could use 1/4 tempered in a wood railing for perimeter leave out the edgework and the cost should be less than $150.00

NON Tempered :no: Absolutely NOT.

And any glass like alternatives should not be used. Lexan or plexi will scratch up and the money spent will be wasted.

Was Hamhardwire? stainless cable ? that would look classy but probably still gonna be a couple bucks


----------



## DecksEtc

sbcontracting said:


> I'm still waiting on a quote from a local glass provider - but was given the impression that it would be around $1500. The railing is 32" on the short side and 96" on the long side. I'll definitely check out ham hardwire!


Is that just one piece that you need?

My glass supplier is roughly $7/sq. ft. for 1/4" tempered glass panels.



Note to ccappaul, Chris is referring to Home Hardware - a local chain of suppliers here in Canada


----------



## sbcontracting

DecksEtc said:


> Chris is referring to Home Hardware - a local chain of suppliers here in Canada


Home Hardware == Ham Hardwire.

We also have "Crappy Tire" aka Canadian Tire.


----------



## loneframer

Personally, I would use laminated safety glass for a railing.

Basically, it's windshield glass.

I used it in my own home. The benefit is, even if broken, the panel will remain in place, adding a safety feature that tempered glass doesn't have.

The other thing is, if broken, the clean-up is much easier, as it will remain in one piece. 

I did this project in 2000. I made plywood templates for the panels. They were under 1K dollars, complete.


----------



## Breshape

You can buy a 6 foot tempered glass patio door for under $225. Remove the aluminum frame, take a razor knife and split the panels apart and you have 4 sheets at a reasonable price. I have done this several times its really not hard to do.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Breshape said:


> You can buy a 6 foot tempered glass patio door for under $225. Remove the aluminum frame, take a razor knife and split the panels apart and you have 4 sheets at a reasonable price. I have done this several times its really not hard to do.


Once you have four panels of glass, how the heck do you cut them down to size?


----------



## Breshape

You can't cut them. They will be 34" x 78 " approx. depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I trust he has done something about this in the four years since he first posted.

Andy.


----------

